# Photo Impact Pro 11?



## carebearmom (Jun 30, 2006)

Has anyone used this program?  Do you like it?

I just bought it and I am not sure if I like it or not.  I have to play around with it more.  It just does not seem to have what I want.


----------



## Je-C (Jun 30, 2006)

As always, it depends what you want to use it for.  Personally, I like Photo Impact 11 but I wouldn't put it against Photoshop or anything.  Experiment.  You might be suprised what you can do with Photo Impact!


----------



## carebearmom (Jul 1, 2006)

Je-C said:
			
		

> As always, it depends what you want to use it for. Personally, I like Photo Impact 11 but I wouldn't put it against Photoshop or anything. Experiment. You might be suprised what you can do with Photo Impact!




Would you mind posting some of the different types pictures that you have done with that program?


----------



## Je-C (Jul 1, 2006)

I really use it for web graphics is all.  Let's see... oh!  Here's one I created way back when using PhotoImpact 6.  Mind you these are about 5 years old.

Editted:  I don't have any web graphics on my site that I made using it.  Using ImageReady now combined with Photoshop 7.

Original:






PhotoImpact 6 editted:


----------

